# Firmamatic garage door problem



## kiddstu (Aug 16, 2010)

I am having an issue with my garage door. It's not opening and on closer inspection it seems that one of the gears may have worn out. I have uploaded a video on to YouTube.






Can anyone confirm that this is the issue or could it be something else? The small cog spins but the large one doesn't.

As you can hear it sounds like the motor is running.

Any help I would be grateful with.

Thanks,

Stuart


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I looked at your video, and you are correct, you do need a gear. I would replace them as a pair. Also make sure that the chain works freely on it's track. If it is binding it will cause premature wear on the gears.


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a fun video. You mostly show the worm gear, which is probably OK. There was a brief glimpse of the white plastic gear that turns the chain and it looked like a lot of the teeth were frayed or missing. 

I remember buying those gears for my Craftsman door opener after they wore out after 10 years.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

In all likelihood the garage door is in a bind (resistance) at some point throughout its travel, which causes the plastic gear to shred over a relatively short period of time. I would look at the entire door to see where it may be binding, with special interest paid to the track rollers.


----------

